

Everything you wanted to know about Gradients - bhavin
http://24ways.org/2010/everything-you-wanted-to-know-about-gradients

======
jtchang
What a great guide to gradients. As someone just getting the hang of design
and css I find it really interesting the "hacks" that front end designers come
up with to bend CSS to their will.

It's almost like implementing the entire functionality of the gradient tool in
photoshop.

